# Does anyone subscribe to "Model Car Racing?"



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

A while ago I came across the Jan/Feb '02, volume 1, number 1 issue. It has the first segment of how to build a reverse loop, one lane rally course. They used Scalextric track, and built it on a 4 x 4 sheet of plywood. It's got some curves, and is angled and looks like a hill climb course, even painting the tracks tan, with the loops at each end. I think it's pretty neat and would like to build one, but using T-Jets instead. That way I could make it a little higher with more track circling the hill.

Would anybody have the March/April issue, and consider selling it to me, or sending photo copies that I'd gladly pay for? I'd like to see the step-by-step directions for finishing it. Thanks.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I have the issue of Model Car Racing in question. The bad news is that the article is at least a three parter. I don't have issue #3.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

sure wished someone would publish an ho slot car mag, id be one of the first subscibers---fersher


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

About the best and only thing out there that does have something in it on a regular basis is "Scale Auto Racing News". I have had a subscription for a couple of years after seeing it and having a few copies from years ago. I have another subscription that is mainly 1/24th slotcar racing with limited HO coverage.

You can access "SARN" at http://www.scaleautoracing.com/ 

It is through this subscription that we have a free web page at www.slotcars.org/hosers

Pairadiceracing


----------

